# How to manage HOC through season?



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

Was interested in folks sharing how they approach managing their HOC through the season and yet still mow low?

I typically scalp on my reel mowers lowest setting for the first cut but find often do to travel or other factors I can't manage it at the next notch up through the rest of the season and still keep a green lawn. So I find I have to keep raising it to prevent a stressed look to the turf. Due to the fixed notches on the height adjustment on my Cal Trimmer knockoff this tends to put me higher than I would really prefer by the end of the year. I've not tried any of the growth regulators yet but perhaps that is part of the answer.

When I'm home I typically cut every 2-3 days but find on the weeks i travel this can slip to 4-7 days and this is when my HOC suffers.

How do folks here approach managing their HOC?

Do folks who have the greens mowers see an improved ability to make finer variable tweaks to their HOC vs the discrete settings on say a Tru-Cut or Trimmer and keep both a low-cut and good color turf?

If you travel and get behind on your mowing schedule what do you do?

Do you ever scalp a second time in the season to reset the range?

On the TORO units have you ever run out of range on the high end?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I typically do a heavy verticut in Spring to help remove a lot of the mat that develops over the season and I feel it gives me a good base to start with.

This year I have been using my groomer aggressively and it seems to be keeping the lawn in check pretty good. A good topdressing of sand can help in the middle of the season too.

In your situation, I would probably scalp it before you plan to leave for an extended time so when you get back it's not out of control. Using PGR can help give you a couple of extra days to play with also. It's something you might need to play with to see what works best for you.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Jump on!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CMOG Dibbler said:


> ...I've not tried any of the growth regulators yet but perhaps that is part of the answer.


That is absolutely the first step. I would say it's almost a requirement for maintaining under 1" - it just makes too much sense. :thumbup:



CMOG Dibbler said:


> Do folks who have the greens mowers see an improved ability to make finer variable tweaks to their HOC vs the discrete settings on say a Tru-Cut or Trimmer and keep both a low-cut and good color turf?
> 
> If you travel and get behind on your mowing schedule what do you do?
> 
> ...


HOC adjustment takes a little longer on a greens mower (versus the simple notches on a Tru-Cut), but I think this is where a greens mower really shines - your HOC adjustments can be as fine or as coarse as you want them to be.

If I knew I was going to be out of town and miss a couple cuts, I would be inclined to lower my HOC and do a "mini scalp" before leaving town and let it recover while I am gone - versus dealing with the appearance of scalping after I return. Alternatively, you could just raise the HOC accordingly when you return. A mid-season scalp is also an option to "reset" the lawn. I think Redtenchu did that last year.

I'm hoping this will be my first season of keeping it at 1/2" for the whole season, but I'm pretty sure I will be relying on a verticutter to do that. I have also cut back on the amount of Nitrogen I am using. Bermuda always seems to get a little puffy at one point or another during the season, so you either have to raise your HOC or figure out a way delay or mitigate that condition.

The Toro GM1000's top out around 1" without modifications. The GM1600's top out around 1-1/4".


----------



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I typically do a heavy verticut in Spring to help remove a lot of the mat that develops over the season and I feel it gives me a good base to start with.
> 
> This year I have been using my groomer aggressively and it seems to be keeping the lawn in check pretty good. A good topdressing of sand can help in the middle of the season too.
> 
> In your situation, I would probably scalp it before you plan to leave for an extended time so when you get back it's not out of control. Using PGR can help give you a couple of extra days to play with also. It's something you might need to play with to see what works best for you.


Thanks for the advice.. Primo Maxx seems to stand out in trials on Bermuda but I avoided it in prior seasons due to the expense but i think i'll jump in and try it.


----------



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Jump on!


Too funny!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Jump on!


This is no joke. This stuff is AWESOME. It will change your world.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CMOG Dibbler said:


> ...Primo Maxx seems to stand out in trials on Bermuda but I avoided it in prior seasons due to the expense but i think i'll jump in and try it.


Be sure and buy generic. Trinexapac-ethyl is the active ingredient. Quali-Pro T-Nex and T-Pac E-Pro come to mind.


----------



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

Ware said:


> CMOG Dibbler said:
> 
> 
> > ...I've not tried any of the growth regulators yet but perhaps that is part of the answer.
> ...


Thanks for the advise, yeah even with as heavy as my reel mower is I notice that by July/August i start to float and drift on the surface a bit and don't track as well as normal. I wonder if that is due to the puffiness you are mentioning, so maybe should look into renting a verticutter as well


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

PGR is definitely needed, but it isn't impossible if you can keep up with the mowing. I've been maintaining below 1/2" with a combination of aerating/verticutting once a month and using a groomer, without PGR. For a home lawn that's probably excessive but since I have the time and energy, why not. The more I've verticut, the finer the celebration Bermuda has become, the texture is much nicer than it would be if I didn't verticut. I'm sure that with a mid season verticut or aeration + scalp, that it would help you keep it under 1/2".

I just got back from vacation and I verticut and lowered my HOC to .35" before leaving 6 days ago. I'm not using a PGR but I'm sure I'll be able to mow it at .5" without scalping.


----------



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

Ware said:


> CMOG Dibbler said:
> 
> 
> > ...Primo Maxx seems to stand out in trials on Bermuda but I avoided it in prior seasons due to the expense but i think i'll jump in and try it.
> ...


Great suggestions looks like a little under 1/2 the price! Many thanks!


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

What is PGR and what can I benefit from it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> What is PGR and what can I benefit from it?


Plant Growth Regulator. It will change your life. :thumbup:


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Speaking of T Pac. Can anyone find the smaller bottle for sale anywhere?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Killbuzz said:


> Speaking of T Pac. Can anyone find the smaller bottle for sale anywhere?


domyownlawn.com is where I purchased it in the past. I don't see it on their website, but it might be worth a call/email.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm thinking of going with a gallon next time. I think mine went bad because it was stored in the hot/cold garage.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I'm thinking of going with a gallon next time. I think mine went bad because it was stored in the hot/cold garage.


The ones I was referring to were available in pints/quarts. I guess "smaller bottle" is relative. :lol:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of going with a gallon next time. I think mine went bad because it was stored in the hot/cold garage.
> ...


I got my quart bottle from them too but it's more cost effective to buy the gallon. I didn't see it on there either.


----------

